# How long should kits stay with their mum?



## savingdogs (Apr 8, 2011)

What is the rationale and the timing with regard to kits being parted from their mothers? How many weeks old should they be? What is the youngest or the oldest that they should be taken from mom? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 8, 2011)

I start weining at 7 weeks gradually and finish at 8 weeks.  I think they can start reproducing at 6 months so definitely no longer than that.


----------



## DianeS (Apr 8, 2011)

One of mine stopped nursing at 4-5 weeks, most around 6 weeks, and two had to be removed from mom at 8 weeks.  Anywhere around there seems to be fine, I see recommendations anywhere from 4-8 weeks. 

To help the doe's milk dry up without undue pain to her, wean the babies one or two at a time, every couple days until they're all weaned. Don't just remove the whole litter at once one day.


----------



## savingdogs (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you! That was very helpful!


----------

